# Putting a chassis with a shell



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

I have a chance on buying a gp 7 chassi for what I think is a good price. It doesn't have a shell. I can I use any shell on it that is ment to be gp 7, or do I have to match the manufacture. Can I also do it with Alco FA 1 and fb units.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

I would think it is brand specific. And my experience is with older Athearn Blue Box locos. I've taken a powered A chassis and put a B shell on it. And I've fit a GP chassis with an F7 shell. Now, I may have been lucky, in that these are the only ones compatible with each other, but I'd like to think otherwise. I'm hoping I can do a swap with some Bachmann.


----------

